# Are White Betta's Rare?



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

Are white Betta's rare? I am just wondering what the rarest solid colors are. I know orange ones are a dime a dozen, but what are the rare colors?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

It really depends on where you live. If you were to live right next door to a breeder, you might think that whatever they were breeding was common, even if most of us have never seen those types! Getting a true white is fairly difficult though.


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

they don't seem to be that rare. i see them every once in a while when i go into petsmart or walmart, although they aren't pure whites, usually light peach/yellow or cellophane, but i'm not sure what the numbers are. i saw a tiny white female just on saturday in petsmart. sadly, i didn't get her. but i also saw a white/light yellow colored male on sunday.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

I saw a white guy at Petsmart today, he had a hint of rainbow iridescent in his fins. 

I am thinking of going back to get him, I never see a pure white one without marbling anywhere.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have never seen a white betta, and recently snatched up a butterfly one! Butterfly pattern here is rare, along with dalmation (almost snatched him up but I think he died... ;( stupid store!) pattern. White, Chocolate, Black, and Yellow here are terribly rare. I snatched my yellow boy up after I got Ghengis the butterfly VT


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Not as rare as true green or true purple!  But they aren't as common as reds, blues, or the mix of red/blue we see everywhere!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ohhh that is right!! Green!! I've been hunting for a green girl... My friend saw one but didn't know I was looking for one. When I do I dibs her :lol:


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Like mentioned to get a true solid white with no other colors is not easy. I just bought this guy this week, he is the most solid white I have seen in a very long time, he does have some faint blue in the tail as you see. Someone on here told me that as he matures and his tail grows out full as he is a halfmoon that should disappear. I sure hope so and will keep you all updated too. 

White is my favorite of the betta colors, I mentioned in a post on here that I am going to a place that has hundreds of bettas forsale its a fish store the largest betta selection around and I will be coming home with at least two white bettas if not more.

In my avatar is a cellophane i have, these are not very common here either but way more common than the whites are, at least here.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

atteb said:


> Like mentioned to get a true solid white with no other colors is not easy. I just bought this guy this week, he is the most solid white I have seen in a very long time, he does have some faint blue in the tail as you see. Someone on here told me that as he matures and his tail grows out full as he is a halfmoon that should disappear. I sure hope so and will keep you all updated too.
> 
> White is my favorite of the betta colors, I mentioned in a post on here that I am going to a place that has hundreds of bettas forsale its a fish store the largest betta selection around and I will be coming home with at least two white bettas if not more.
> 
> In my avatar is a cellophane i have, these are not very common here either but way more common than the whites are, at least here.


Very pretty  I find albinos (REAL albinos), white, green, yellow, black... To be stupidly rare here. CT and VT are sold here (well, in the city, this town has VT) and dare I find the colors I sought after I'll snatch 'em up  must be where ever you live!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

There are white bettas all over aquabid, especially in the hmpk section, but they're probably uncommon in pet stores.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

In the stores around where I live it seems to just be mostly variations of red greens and blues, though I did find a dalmatian last night! There is a petsmart about an hour away and the one time I was there they had a white plakat. It was hard to tell just how white exactly because of the blue stuff they have in their water.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lucky! lol. I missed the spotted fella I wanted. He had cellophone tail with orange spots, and an orange body


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Aw! Mine is like a clear red/orange all over with a little bit of a light shiny blue in the fins. His eyes are blue :3 The spots are dark orange. Hes pretty beaten up though =/ Which its not surprising, hes from walmart and one of the few left from their last shipment. They were all basically tiny plain colored fish that didn't get picked, apparently no one realized how pretty a dalmatian can be after being healed back up!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know right!!! The one I saw got white rot stuff on his body >/ I was SO mad... Went back to get him the next day and he was gone ;( I got "plain" girls and they are starting to color up  I got a plain boy and the "cellophone" fins are going silver o.o maybe he is a marble? I dunno. But proves pretty fish come from the "ugly ducklings" 

But yeah, dalmations are rare and I missed my chance.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

purplemuffin said:


> Not as rare as *true green* or true purple!  But they aren't as common as reds, blues, or the mix of red/blue we see everywhere!


What do you guys mean by true green? I often read people say this (green is rare) but don't understand the kind of green they mean. Because green is one of the basic irid colors.... well just curious why it's rare in your area..... pictures would help.

Back to topic; 
I agree with kytkatti; depends where you are. 
A clean and solid paper white (opaque - incl. white beard) is not really rare in my area. But is sometimes difficult to find. Most of them have slight blue/green irid, specially on the fins. And they are sometimes hard to maintain - they change color (dark blotches (?) appear) if given too much sunlight. 

True orange (not cellophane) or true yellow is harder to create but since a lot of local breeders are creating them, they're no longer rare. But the true purple is still rare, though one shows up every now and then. No one has managed to make them breed true.... not that I know of anyway.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

The 'green' bettas we get usually seem to be a blue-green or are blue with a yellow sheen. I've never seen a grass-green betta in person, and only a few times on this site! The closest I saw in person was a forest dark green but when I visited the next day he turned into a black betta with green iridescence. Seems like the iridescence green is common, but the actual scales being that color is not.


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

hmm, interesting. i think that tiny little female i saw at petsmart may have been a true white. it was hard to tell though because she was tiny enough to be a fry. she may change as she grows. i've never seen a green or purple betta. i have seen a male with cellophane fins, and he had an interesting color pattern. 

it sucks that i wasn't able to snatch either of those two up.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2011)

I have 2 true whites . I had been searching for months in Petco for an all white betta...and never found one (figured I may one day get lucky!). I didn't want to spend $60+ on a betta from Aquabid, but I kept looking anyway. One day about 2 weeks ago I got lucky and found a breeder (who imported his from Thailand) on Aquabid, that lived only 10 minutes from me! I ended up with a OHMPK male and a female (he gave me 3 other females, but they now live with a friend)...for only $5!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

atteb said:


> Like mentioned to get a true solid white with no other colors is not easy. I just bought this guy this week, he is the most solid white I have seen in a very long time, he does have some faint blue in the tail as you see. Someone on here told me that as he matures and his tail grows out full as he is a halfmoon that should disappear. I sure hope so and will keep you all updated too.
> 
> White is my favorite of the betta colors, I mentioned in a post on here that I am going to a place that has hundreds of bettas forsale its a fish store the largest betta selection around and I will be coming home with at least two white bettas if not more.
> 
> In my avatar is a cellophane i have, these are not very common here either but way more common than the whites are, at least here.


That has got to be one of the cutest bettas I've seen in a long time. 
I saw a white female a few weeks ago at Petsmart but couldn't buy her.


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for that dramaqueen. I just took more pics of him tonight his tail is coming in quite nice, never had a HM before so I am very excited about it all. I hope to buy a couple more in a few weeks at a store that is the largest betta selection in our province. They had better have white when I get there..;-) They have hundreds of them brought in from Thailand and I mean hundreds. It takes you at least 1/2 hour to go through them quickly then more time to go back and pic out the ones you want. The have most the tail types available not all but most. This is not betta trip its a business trip with that "betta stop" oh yes have to do that for sure.

I just need to find a really neat name for him now, I would like something that means white or snow hence his color. Two I have come up with so far are: Xue is chinese for snow and Kea which is hawaiian for snow.

Any thoughts pass them my way.....;-)


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

A true white is a rare find in, say, a petsmart or walmart setting where the fish are mostly multicolors breed for mass productions. However you can easily find a white online, and there are breeders who work on just having clean strains on white fish.

Most whites you find at a petstore will marble out. And alot of white you find online will develop redwash as they grow older if the breeder hasn't added more non-red/redloss to the line recently(to keep a white strain strong you often have to outcross occasionally).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The green I say is rare here is any green on the scales. When my friend saw that "grass green" female in the city I was upset I wasn't there otherwise I would have snatched her up :lol: y Voldemort has irridescent yellow/green on his clear fins. Other than that I have never come close to a green betta D:


----------

